# Joseph Haydn



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

A beautiful man if his music is telling of his personality. Such a delicate assertive nature. By far my favorite composer.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

This thread looks like a trap for hammeredklavier.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The elegant simplicity of this




Theresa: Gratias agimus tibi



Highwayman said:


> This thread looks like a trap for hammeredklavier.


Yes, with a highwayman (arriving earlier and) waiting to ambush.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> A beautiful man if his music is telling of his personality. Such a delicate assertive nature. By far my favorite composer.


Instrumental and vocal? I 
I will search for you .....


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Instrumental and vocal? I
> I will search for you .....


Both!


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

His masses are a treasure. I'm glad to not be alone in this appreciation


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Both!



Cello concertos 

Piano trios, milestone


Piano sonatas , this serie. 

And a glorious Mass .


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

A seldom mentioned part of Haydn's vocal output is a group of thirteen partsongs,_ Mehrstimme Gesänge_, (1796-1799). Haydn said of them that they were composed ‘con amore in happy times and without commission’. They provide something of a window into Haydn's personality reflecting many of the elements found throughout his compositions. They're among his wittiest, most beautiful and most touching works; their fusion of easy intelligibility and wit with the highest art and their ravishing part-writing almost suggest string quartets for voices.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

My favorite Haydn is this recording of the Trumpet Concerto by Tine Thing Helseth:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

My favorite work is probably his Trumpet Concerto. But then again, I prefer Hummel’s Trumpet Concerto a bit more.


----------

